# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] video philips

## jakektm

καλησπερα, οταν η γκαντεμια χτυπαει την πορτα, εγω ηδη την εχω κερασει και καφε.

περιμενα 1 μηνα να παραλαβω μετατροπεα απο video player --> usb για εγγραφη στο pc.

και πολυ απλα, τωρα ηταν η στιγμη που το βιντεο δε μου δινει εικονα.

μονο χιονια.



καπου καπου μου εμφανιζει και την ενδειξη ''TRACK'' στο display του, 
ψαχνει δηλαδη για εικονα αλλα δεν υπαρχει..

να βγω απο την αγωνια οτι ειναι η κεφαλη;

το κακο ειναι οτι παλμογραφο δεν εχω προς το παρον, 
και μονο με μετρηση τασεων δε ξερω τι μπορω να δω...

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν έχει πρόβλημα κεφαλής. Ποιο μοντέλο είναι; Το VR 120;

----------


## jakektm

VR 675 /13

----------


## agis68

μήπως χαλασε η είσοδος της κεραίας? Έχει σκαρτ? αν εχει δοκιμασε το με σκαρτ....αν δουλεύει είναι αυτό.....

Ο μετατροπές τι είναι (με ενδιαφέρει) δώσε καμία πληροφορία πως συνδέεται και κανα λινκ για αγορά, και πόσο κόστισε?

----------


## jakektm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-DVR-CCTV...item4149c24f49


αυτο ειναι , ευκολο στην χρηση, δουλευει και πολυ ωραια, το δοκιμασα με ps2.

το video το εβαλα με σκαρτ να μου δωσει σημα. αλλα και με κεραια που προσπαθησα να δω καναλια μεσω βιντεο, δεν μου εδινε τιποτα..

----------


## jakektm

πολυ φοβαμαι πως ειναι μηχανικο το προβλημα.

παρατηρησα , πως σε ενα σημειο, κολλαει η ταινια, και σαν να εμποδιζει την κινηση, την τσαλακωνει και λιγο, και μεα αυτοματα την πεταει εξω.

ομως απο εικονα, δε θα ειχα παρει εστω κατι?

----------


## jakektm

philips.JPG

στο play, μου μασαει την κασετα και φαινεται να την μασαει σε εκεινο το σημειο με το κοκκινο, σαν να ειναι πολυ σφτιχτο εκεινο το ρουλεμαν(πλαστικο)

στο fast frward η backward δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

μπορει να ρυθμιστει εκεινο;;;

----------


## jakektm

ουτε αυτο φταιει τελικα...


ακομα εχω χιονια και μονο χιονια για εξοδο..

βλεπω ομως καναλια απο το τουνερ του βιντεο κανονικα μεσω σκαρτ.

----------


## Papas00zas

Τότε μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα με το tuner ή ακόμη χειτοτερα με κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## jakektm

με το τουνερ γιατι? βλεπω τηλεοπτικα καναλια . ισως με την κεφαλη η την ενισχυση κεφαλης πιστευω ειναι το προβλημα.

το ψαχνω ακομα..

----------


## FILMAN

Δοκίμασε και με άλλη βιντεοκασέτα. Μπορεί αυτή που έχεις να κολλάει.

----------


## jakektm

δοκιμασα με πολλες κασετεσ, αλλα παλι χιονια. ουτε ιχνος εικονας.

βρηκα στην πλακετα, τον ενισχυτη κεφαλης. εχει 2 ολοκληρωμενα.

μετρησα για αντισταση μεταξυ vcc--gnd και στα 2 ολοκληρ. 570ωμ

----------


## FILMAN

Δοκίμασες να καθαρίσεις την κεφαλή;

----------


## jakektm

αρκετες φορες, ομως εστω και κατι θα μου εδειχνε.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> αρκετες φορες, ομως εστω και κατι θα μου εδειχνε.


 
Τα χιόνια είναι από κεφαλή, μάλλον με το καθάρισμα τις "καθάρισες".
Ήθελε καθάρισμα ο άξονας του βολάν και το ρόλλερ ή αλλαγή.

----------


## jakektm

ομως το προβλημα το βγαζει πριν κανω καθαρισμο, μηπως η κεφαλη ειναι οκ;

----------


## ezizu

Συμφωνώ με τον Αποστόλη.Το πρόβλημα με τα χιόνια που περιγράφεις, είναι τις περισσότερες φορές, από τις κεφαλές(ή είναι βρώμικες, ή είναι off).Τα τσαλακώματα που κάνει στην ταινία της κασέτας,οφείλονται συνήθως στο pressure roller,το οποίο και πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.Eπείσης πρέπει να γίνει καλό καθάρισμα και στον άξονα του capstan motor (τον άξονα που πατάει το pressure roller) και σε όλα βέβαια τα σημεία, με τα οποία έρχεται σε επαφή η ταινία και όχι μόνο.Αν δεν γίνει σωστός καθαρισμός στα μηχανικά μέρη,υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να ξαναβρωμίζει η κεφαλή ,επειδή η ταινία,καθώς κινείται,θα έρχεται σε επαφή με τα βρωμισμένα μέρη του μηχανισμού και θα μεταφέρει την βρώμα στις κεφαλές.

Πως ακριβώς καθάρισες την κεφαλή; Σημειωτέον,χρειάζεται κάποια σχετική εμπειρία,για να καθαρίσει κανείς,το τύμπανο των κεφαλών.Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να σπάσει κάποια από τις κεφαλές, αν δεν γίνει ο καθαρισμός με σωστό τρόπο.

----------

jakektm (27-03-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Συμφωνώ με τον Αποστόλη.Το πρόβλημα με τα χιόνια που περιγράφεις, είναι τις περισσότερες φορές, από τις κεφαλές(ή είναι βρώμικες, ή είναι off).Τα τσαλακώματα που κάνει στην ταινία της κασέτας,οφείλονται συνήθως στο pressure roller,το οποίο και πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.Eπείσης πρέπει να γίνει καλό καθάρισμα και στον άξονα του capstan motor (τον άξονα που πατάει το pressure roller) και σε όλα βέβαια τα σημεία, με τα οποία έρχεται σε επαφή η ταινία και όχι μόνο.Αν δεν γίνει σωστός καθαρισμός στα μηχανικά μέρη,υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να ξαναβρωμίζει η κεφαλή ,επειδή η ταινία,καθώς κινείται,θα έρχεται σε επαφή με τα βρωμισμένα μέρη του μηχανισμού και θα μεταφέρει την βρώμα στις κεφαλές.
> 
> Πως ακριβώς καθάρισες την κεφαλή; Σημειωτέον,χρειάζεται κάποια σχετική εμπειρία,για να καθαρίσει κανείς,το τύμπανο των κεφαλών.Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να σπάσει κάποια από τις κεφαλές, αν δεν γίνει ο καθαρισμός με σωστό τρόπο.


Είναι δυνατόν να σπάσουν οι κεφαλές; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Δε θελει πίεση ωστόσο. 
Σχετικά με το καθάρισμα, θέλει δέρμα και οινόπνευμα. Από δαχτυλιές καθαρίζονται αλλιώς. Η ενδειξη TRACK είναι για ευθυγράμμιση κεφαλών.  Για το pinch roller θέλει οινόπνευμα και μπατονέτα για τα αυτιά. 
Αυτό σχετικά με την πίεση δεν έχω κταλάβει, αλλά θα συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα: Ή το roller πιεζει πολύ σφιχτά-αλλά και πάλι μήπως έτσι θα την έκοβε την ταινία-ή ο άξονας του capstan motor δε γυρίζει-πιθανώς να έχει μπλοκάρει από κάτι ή μπορεί να εχει χαλάσει το μοτέρ, που όμως το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο....
Κι ένας γενικός κανόνας: Όσο λιγότερες ώρες λειτουργίας έχουν αυτά τα μηχανήματα, τόσο το καλύτερο-διότι και τα video εμφανίζουν wow & flutter αν δε το ξέρετε. Άρα, όσο λιγότερες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα, τόσο το καλύτερο. Θα αποδώσει πολύ καλύτερα τα περιεχόμενα της κασέτας. 
Η πολλή μεταχείριση φαίνεται αρχικά στη μικρή ταχύτητα (LP) και αργότερα στην κανονική. Βέβαια θέλει πολύ χρόνο και συχνό δούλεμα για να γινει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## ezizu

Είναι δυνατόν να σπάσουν οι κεφαλές; Πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό. Δε θελει πίεση ωστόσο.

Αν δεν γίνει ο καθαρισμός, με το σωστό τρόπο,σπάνε για πλάκα.Οι κεφαλές σημειωτέον δεν είναι το μεταλλικό τύμπανο που περιστρέφεται,αλλά βρίσκονται πάνω στο τύμπανο, και συγκεκριμένα στις εγκοπές που διακρίνονται ανάμεσα στο τύμπανο και στο σταθερό μεταλλικό κέλυφος του μοτέρ του τυμπάνου. 

Αυτό σχετικά με την πίεση δεν έχω κταλάβει, αλλά θα συμβαίνουν 2 πράγματα: Ή το roller πιεζει πολύ σφιχτά-αλλά και πάλι μήπως έτσι θα την έκοβε την ταινία-ή ο άξονας του capstan motor δε γυρίζει-πιθανώς να έχει μπλοκάρει από κάτι ή μπορεί να εχει χαλάσει το μοτέρ, που όμως το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο....

Το roller ξεραίνεται ,σκληραίνει και χάνει την ελαστικότητά του,οπότε η πίεση που ασκεί, δεν είναι κατανεμημένη ισόποσα,σε όλο το μήκους του άξονα, με αποτέλεσμα η ταινία να φεύγει από την σωστή της θέση και να τσαλακώνεται (μασάει την ταινία όπως λέγεται συνήθως).
Αν δεν γυρίζει το capstan motor, εκτός από το να έχει χαλάσει κάτι στο κύκλωμα driver (συνήθως έχουν ολοκληρωμένα για driver) ή το ίδιο το μοτέρ,υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα στην τροφοδοσία του κυλώματος driver/capstan motor. 

Κι ένας γενικός κανόνας: Όσο λιγότερες ώρες λειτουργίας έχουν αυτά τα μηχανήματα, τόσο το καλύτερο-διότι και τα video εμφανίζουν wow & flutter αν δε το ξέρετε. Άρα, όσο λιγότερες ώρες λειτουργίας έχει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα, τόσο το καλύτερο. Θα αποδώσει πολύ καλύτερα τα περιεχόμενα της κασέτας. 
Η πολλή μεταχείριση φαίνεται αρχικά στη μικρή ταχύτητα (LP) και αργότερα στην κανονική. Βέβαια θέλει πολύ χρόνο και συχνό δούλεμα για να γινει κάτι τέτοιο.

Σωστά,αλλά θέλει πάααρα πολύ χρόνο, σε συνδυασμό με κακή χρήση,(εννοείται ότι μιλάμε για σοβαρά μηχανήματα ),για να συμβεί αυτό και να είναι εμφανές χωρίς όργανα.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν εχεις προβλημα με τα κυκλωματα luminance chrominance αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος για τα μηχανικα προβληματα ιδιαιτερα στο συγκεκριμενο μηχανισμο.
Ξεκινοντας απ'οτι θυμαμαι, μια και πανε χρονια απο τοτε,υπαρχει προβλημα με το loading στο μηχανισμο αυτο δηλ. με τη φορτωση της ταινιας.Η philips τοτε εδινε ενα ; η περισσοτερα σετ ,απο ατρακτο και γραναζια ,αυτα που εμπλεκονται στη φορτωση της κασσετας και στη τοποθετηση της ταινιας στα tape guides .Γιατι αν δεν γινει σωστα η φορτωση τοτε δεν παταει σωστα το pins roller ,ο μαυρος ελαστικος κυλινδρος, με αποτελεσμα να <<μασαει>>την ταινια.
Ομως πρωτα πρωτα αλλαζουμε το ιδιο το pins roller γιατι ειναι σιγουρο οτι μετα απο χρονια ξεραινεται σκαει γυαλιζει .
Παμε τωρα στο θεμα της κεφαλης.Η κεφαλη δεν ειναι το τυμπανο που γυριζει το drum motor αλλα μεσα στις εγκοπες του τυμπανου, και αναλογα με το ποσων κεφαλων ειναι το βιντεο ,υπαρχουν αντιστοιχοι φεριτες σε σχημα u που πανω τους ειναι τυλιγμενα πηνια.Αυτοι οι φεριτες σπανε με την παραμικρη λαθος κινηση ,ετσι για πλακα οπως πολυ σωστα σου ειπαν παραπανω.
Αν καθαρισες την κεφαλη χωρις να το ξερεις αυτο ,χωρις να ξερεις τη διαδικασια τοτε μαλλον καποια θασπασες.Τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ομως .
Αυτα μπορω να πω και πιστευω να μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου οπως λεμε.....

----------

